# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: برنامه مناسب زبان  lua

## فهیمه۱۹

سلام خسته نباشید . ببخشید چطوری یا با چه برنامه ای میشه کد های نوشته شده به زبان lua رو به نرم افزار تبدیل کرد؟

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
اگه منظورتون محیطی برای توسعه و ide زبان لوا هست ، نرم افزار autoplay media studio برای نرم افزارهای تحت ویندوز این کار را میکنه و توابعی را در اختیار میذاره
برای اندروید هم نرم افزار corona sdk این کار را میکنه
*

----------

